# Kanuma



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Lately, I've been searching for a source of pumice (found it). However, I came across this site with an interesting substrate product:

http://www.dallasbonsai.com/store/kanuma.html

It states that it is similar to to Japanese Akadama soil, except that it is acidic. Seems like it has some potential as a substrate underlayer ingredient?

Carlos


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yea, it'll work fine, tad pricy for "dirt".
I think with leonardite, peat, mulm, Flourite/onyx, flora base, soil, Turface etc, folks should have plenty of mess to play with. 


FYI, ALL aquatic substrates will tend towards neutral pH's over time.
The issue is controlled via bacterial reduction rather than a chemical process over time(eg over a month or so or longer).
The more OM in there, and being added from above, the more acidic and the longer the substrate will remain as such but adding O2 rich roots will remove most of that after some time and quickly break down the OM.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

